# LED daytime running lights - automotive



## Apocalypse (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All

I replied to a thread regarding LED headlights a while ago, so instead of hijacking that thread i thought i would post up the finished product here,

they are luxeon 3W LEDs mounted behind my projector len's, with the dippers removed since they arent that bright anyway,

i look forward to LED's that are above the 20W mark, 

im extremely new at experimenting with these things.

any questions?


----------



## Orbit (Aug 1, 2006)

very nice indeed.

well done mate.
Not convinced with your rim choice though....:laughing: 

looks like they should have from factory!


----------



## Apocalypse (Aug 2, 2006)

This is the car in stock standard appearance

finished the LED conversion same time i dressed the car up for a car cruise/show thing in Sydney the other weekend, its back to normal rims as below:






Thanks for your comments


----------



## Apocalypse (Aug 2, 2006)

more pics here:
Luxeon LED and heatsink
http://www.streetrides.org.au/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=23
http://www.streetrides.org.au/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=21 
power supply
http://www.streetrides.org.au/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=22

let there be light!
http://www.streetrides.org.au/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=26
http://www.streetrides.org.au/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=24
http://www.streetrides.org.au/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=20
 
Does anybody have any good methods of taking photos of LED's to get the most realistic look? they appear alot more 'whiter' in the flesh, digital camera tends to bend the light abit blue.. or maybe its just my eyes!


----------

